# تأملات فى قسمة الصوم الكبير



## ramzy1913 (13 مارس 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                         تأملات فى قسمة الصوم الكبير :

1- إيليا النبى والارتفاع الى السماء :

كانت حياة ايليا عبارة عن صلاة ونوم ونتيجة لهذا نشأت بينه وبين الله علاقة قوية جدا اذا اصبح عنده دالة عظيمة جعلته يقول
( هى هو قوة الرب اله اسرائيل الذى وقفت امامه انه لا يكون طل ولا مطر فى هذه السنين الا عند قولى)
4 ملوك الاول 17: 1



+من منا يستطيع ان يقول مثل هذا الكلام.. لا يمكن يا عزيزى ان تقول هذا الا اذا كانت لك دالة قوية عند الله ولا تأتى هذه الدالة الا بالصوم والصلاة



2- دانيال النبى والنجاة من الاسود:

اذا تعرض لمشكلة كبيرة اذ غار منه الوزراء والمحيطيين بالملك فأرادوا ان يوقعوه فى مشكلة فلم يجدوا فيه عله الا تمسكه بشريعة أبائه .. فماذا بفعل هذا النبى العظيم المحبوب من الله .. ذهب الى بين يداه مفتوحة فى عليته نحو وأورشليم فجثا على ركبته ثلاث مرات فى اليوم وصلى وحمد قدام الهه كما كان يفعل قبل ذلك . وبالصوم والصلاة نجا دانيال اذ أرسل الله ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود فلم تضره .

3- موسى النبى والصلاة والصوم :

اذ صام على الجبل أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليله لم يأكل خبزا ولم يشرب ماء اذ تسلم لوحى الشريعة المكتوبة بأصبع الله – بالصوم والصلاة والجلوس عند قدمى الله الذى يمثل الإيمان ورفعه القامة الروحية.

4- أهل نينوى واستمطار مراحم الله :

اذ صعد شرهم امام الله – ولكن الله الذى لا يشأ موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع وتحيا نفسه ارسل لهم يونان النبى بأنه كى ما ينذرهم ويعودوا عن طرقهم الشريرة – فماذا فعل الشعب امام تحذير النبى بأنه بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب المدينة فأمن اهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بالصوم ولبسوا مسوحا من كبيرهم الى كثيرهم وصرخوا الى الله بشدة ورجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذى فى أيديهم وبالصوم والصلاة والتذلل الى الله نحب المدينة من الهلاك .


5- الصوم والصلاة فى حياة الابرار والقديسون والشهداء :

اباؤنا القديسين الذين أحبوا الرب من كل قلوبهم – عاشوا فى نسك وصلاه وصوم وايضا فى تجرد وزهد وتركوا العالم وعاشوا معه منقدين قول الكتاب ( من أجلك نمات طول النهار ) .


فيجب علينا وسط كل المسئوليات ان تخطى بذاتك حتى ولو لفترات قصيرة وتدخل مخدعك وتغلق بابك وتصلى الى أبوك السماوى .



فلنصم عن كل شر بطهارة وبر :



فى الصوم المقدس لابد أن ننال بركات كثيرة ولك أمثلة كثيرة لأباء عاشوا فى نسك وصلاة وصوم .



أ- إذا أردت استمطار مراحم الله فتذكر أهل نينوى وتوبتهم القوية .



ب- إذا أردت ان تحلق فى الروحيات فتذكر ايليا النبى العظيم ذو الدالة القوية عند الله .



ج- إذا أردت أن تنال مواهب الله فانظر الى موسى النبى الذى قاد شعب الله .



د- إذا أردت ان لا يفارقك الله ويكون معك فانظر الى دانيال


----------



## Bent el Massih (13 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي ليك اخي على التأملات الرائعة 
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*



			فلنصم عن كل شر بطهارة وبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تأمل جمييل قوى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يعوض محبتك​*


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 مارس 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2011)

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 مارس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ramzy1913 (14 مارس 2011)




----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

كلنا نعلم أن أول وصية من الرب الإله الى آدم كانت الصوم.
الصوم عن أكل ثمرة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر.

وما صومنا الا حنين للفردوس الذي طرد منه آدم بسبب فشله في جفظ الوصية.


----------



## ramzy1913 (15 مارس 2011)




----------



## merna2 (17 مارس 2011)

2esmet elsoom elkebeer gameela fe3lan we dars 3azeem fi el soom


----------

